# Skimmer Bubble Magus vs Reef Octupus



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm looking for a new skimmer and my options are either

Reef Octopus Xp-2000
vs
Bubble Magus bm-180CS

any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

very hard to respond to that,
Unless someone here had both skimmers.


They are competing skimmer both from great companies,

Flip a coin.
Or find a small detail you like better in one or the other,
like color.


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

shiver905 said:


> very hard to respond to that,
> Unless someone here had both skimmers.
> 
> They are competing skimmer both from great companies,
> ...


I got B.Magus 180cr, it was rated a bit higher then R.Octupus xp-2000 and a litte more quiet as well.

I did like more how XP-2000 was build, awesome gate valve but the external bulky pump just didn't cut it. For my near future 125g tank I wanted something thats rated for at least 240gal and slimmer design.

cheers
sly


----------

